

Ask HN: I'm a Mac User and I love the XPS 13 FHD, what should I do? - watermel0n

Yes, I'm a Mac OS X user (desktop workstation at least) and I needed a new notebook for programming (Python, Java, C, C++), so I bought a Macbook Air 13" base model. Now I saw the Dell XPS 13 1080p with a gorgeous IPS display and 8GB Ram and...I felt in love. My macbook air came with an LG Display, a shitty display: poor calibration, poor colors and viewing angles. I admit: I'm a little geek and my "OSX" runs on a Hackintosh and my actual monitor is a 24" Dell IPS Display and when I see that TN panel I'm afraid.
I can't stand that I bought a 1200$ notebook for that TN panel, but still I use mac a lot. It's stable on my hackintosh and it runs really bad on that Air. I don't want to spend 1600$ for a retina, I'm just a student and my use of OSX came from guys like Paul Irish or others Google Employees, their example of how they develop fast on mac was stunning so I felt in it. I'm also used a little to Arch Linux, I run it on Virtualbox and it seems fine.
My decision is hard. Can you please suggest me something and give me some reasons, please please please?
======
rayj
Not all of google uses OS X, actually alot don't. They use Goobuntu (I was a
contractor for google and only a couple people used 15" retina MBP).

The thinkpads are nice, also the smaller retina MBP, but it doesn't have
discrete graphics. Can't you just hook up an external kb/mouse/monitor to your
MBA for now and have the best of both worlds?

------
ishbits
Hehe. I'm in a similar position. My dream machine would be something like a
Lenovo T431 with official support for OS X. Apple hardware is built to make
you look like pro, Thinkpads are built for real pros.

I have a MacBook Air and a Thinkpad (running Linux) as my work setup.

------
mixmastamyk
If you're going to sit in front of a computer for several years you should be
happy with it.

Still, I've never seen a perfect computer... there is likely something you'll
find wrong with the Dell shortly after the return window closes.

~~~
watermel0n
So, you say keep the Air?

~~~
mixmastamyk
To have enough information I'd have to live your life twice, once per timeline
with each computer. That's not going to happen. So, make a decision (or flip a
coin) and move on. ;)

